# Video Tutorial: Cutting Opaque Transfers with a Vinyl Cutter



## JoshEllsworth

Here is a video tutorial on using the Roland GX-24 vinyl cutter's optic eye function for cutting around opaque transfer papers. The design featured, is very simple graphic that will allow you to understand the process. This basic process, should eliminate the need for using scissors to trim around the design to eliminate the white border. 

Feel free to post your comments and questions in this thread, I would be more than happy to help.

Watch the video below or by clicking here: YouTube - Roland GX-24 Vinyl Cutter Optic Eye


[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FDdY4a9ChKc[/media]


----------



## vctradingcubao

Great instructions josh, good job, thanks very much.


----------



## TaylorTees

Awsome video!! I can't wait to try it out! =)

Ambrelee


----------



## Natitown

Great video, Josh. Is this method also recommended for t-shirts that have text only? Thanks.


----------



## vctradingcubao

what are the parameters for the cutter, i.e. downforce, etc? Will these parameters be applicable to most opaque papers?


----------



## JoshEllsworth

Natitown said:


> Great video, Josh. Is this method also recommended for t-shirts that have text only? Thanks.


Thanks! If the text is a single color then the standard cutting of heat transfer vinyl would do just fine. 

This process comes in handy for full color stuff, so say if you wanted a brick wall look or a city skyline printed on your text, then this process would be ideal.

Keep in mind that the same unit accomplishes both processes, just a different media and method of production.


----------



## JoshEllsworth

vctradingcubao said:


> what are the parameters for the cutter, i.e. downforce, etc? Will these parameters be applicable to most opaque papers?


For the opaque paper that I used, there is actually a good bit of leniency when it comes to downforce. Downforce varies with blade depth, but in general you can cut opaque papers with around 100 grams of downforce with the Roland. Of course a test cut is always recomended I actually cut the one in the video at 120 grams because my blade was a bit dull.


----------



## numski

Josh,
Thanks for such a great informative video! Do you have a video of cutting regular transfer paper with the magic mask you spoke about in other threads? Thanks!

-mark


----------



## Lnfortun

JoshEllsworth said:


> Here is a video tutorial on using the Roland GX-24 vinyl cutter's optic eye function for cutting around opaque transfer papers. The design featured, is very simple graphic that will allow you to understand the process. This basic process, should eliminate the need for using scissors to trim around the design to eliminate the white border.
> 
> Feel free to post your comments and questions in this thread, I would be more than happy to help.
> 
> Watch the video below or by clicking here: YouTube - Roland GX-24 Vinyl Cutter Optic Eye
> 
> 
> YouTube - Roland GX-24 Vinyl Cutter Optic Eye


Hi Josh,

Is it possible to download your tutorials from an alternative site? I know YouTube does not allow any download. You see I am on dial up and it takes forever before the whole video gets played and tying up my line. I figure if I can download them I would be able to watch them anytime.

I own a vinyl cutter which I plan to use it for cutting heat tranfers especially opaque.

BTW I am a new imptintables customer. Just place an order of Magic Mask a few minutes ago.

Thanks in advance.

Luis


----------



## JoshEllsworth

numski said:


> Josh,
> Thanks for such a great informative video! Do you have a video of cutting regular transfer paper with the magic mask you spoke about in other threads? Thanks!
> 
> -mark


I guess I missed this question...

I don"t have one right now, but can get one in the works since this seems to be a repeat question Stay tuned.


----------



## JoshEllsworth

lnfortun said:


> Hi Josh,
> 
> Is it possible to download your tutorials from an alternative site? I know YouTube does not allow any download. You see I am on dial up and it takes forever before the whole video gets played and tying up my line. I figure if I can download them I would be able to watch them anytime.
> 
> I own a vinyl cutter which I plan to use it for cutting heat tranfers especially opaque.
> 
> BTW I am a new imptintables customer. Just place an order of Magic Mask a few minutes ago.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Luis


Right now there is not a way. If you want to PM me your address I can burn you the training video to disc and mail it.


----------



## philosophia

Brilliant, Thanks


----------



## oddhuman

lnfortun said:


> Is it possible to download your tutorials from an alternative site? I know YouTube does not allow any download. You see I am on dial up and it takes forever before the whole video gets played and tying up my line. I figure if I can download them I would be able to watch them anytime.


You can download the videos from youtube. But you will need a couple of things.

1. Firefox (Web browser) Mozilla - Home of the Firefox web browser and Thunderbird email client

2. Videodownloader Add-on https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/3242

3. .flv player (flv is the format that youtube uses to encode the video) you can search google for "free flv player"

That should get you going


----------



## oddhuman

Oh and one more thing. When you download the videos you will have to add the .flv extenstion to the file name. For some reason it is not added when you download it.


----------



## Air Art Girl

Great job Josh.


----------



## Lnfortun

oddhuman said:


> You can download the videos from youtube. But you will need a couple of things.
> 
> 1. Firefox (Web browser) Mozilla - Home of the Firefox web browser and Thunderbird email client
> 
> 2. Videodownloader Add-on https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/3242
> 
> 3. .flv player (flv is the format that youtube uses to encode the video) you can search google for "free flv player"
> 
> That should get you going


Thank you Oddhuman. I followed the procedure you layed out and I was able to download the videos.

I downloaded the free flv player from 
Riva FLV Player - Free Software Downloads and Software Reviews - Download.com

You are right .flv extention has to be added to the downloaded video also rename it with appropriate name. At least with Riva flv player output. Don't know if that is necessary with other flv players.

Luis


----------



## oddhuman

lnfortun said:


> Thank you Oddhuman. I followed the procedure you layed out and I was able to download the videos.


Glad it worked out for you.



lnfortun said:


> You are right .flv extention has to be added to the downloaded video also rename it with appropriate name. At least with Riva flv player output. Don't know if that is necessary with other flv players.


If you are going to download more than one you will have to change the name because the Videodownloader will give every file the same generic name "get_video" and that won't work out, plus its better to be a little organized


----------



## prometheus

oddhuman said:


> Oh and one more thing. When you download the videos you will have to add the .flv extenstion to the file name. For some reason it is not added when you download it.


If you don't have Firefox, you can also use TechCrunch: YouTube Video Download Tool to download the video. You also have to add the ".flv" on the end.


----------



## tomstar

way cool .... my only question is .... is that normal vinyl on the shirt now? or is that DTG? sorry im new to it all still

thanks


----------



## Ben2007

Can anyone tell me the maximum size an image can be cut with a gx 24 using a 8'' 11 tranfer paper.


----------



## TORACHI

Thanks Josh, Great tutorial.


----------



## ashamutt

Lnfortun said:


> Hi Josh,
> 
> Is it possible to download your tutorials from an alternative site? I know YouTube does not allow any download. You see I am on dial up and it takes forever before the whole video gets played and tying up my line. I figure if I can download them I would be able to watch them anytime.
> 
> I own a vinyl cutter which I plan to use it for cutting heat tranfers especially opaque.
> 
> BTW I am a new imptintables customer. Just place an order of Magic Mask a few minutes ago.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Luis


 
BUT..... I think that I read somewhere on here that the MAGIC MASK can only withstand temps up to 310° ??
And most transfer paper has to be pressed at between 360° and 380°.....so......
This mask will "melt" ..yes?

( I ordered some as well to use after "cutting & weeding" my transfer paper....but have not tried it yet because I just bought my cutter)

*Josh......* can you tell me what temp the MAGIC MASK will withstand? 
(I have the mask with the yellow backing)

also .....

*What blade did you use??? 30°,45°or 60° ???*
*(oops ...did you state that in the video???)*


*THANKS FOR THE WONDERFUL VIDEO AND ALL OF YOUR WONDERFUL VIDEOS!!!!!   *


----------



## Lnfortun

Ben2007 said:


> Can anyone tell me the maximum size an image can be cut with a gx 24 using a 8'' 11 tranfer paper.


I do not own a GX24 but instead a Craft Robo Pro. I am able to cut an image as large as 7.15" X 10.05" using a carrier sheet. I kept the registration marks right on the printable boarder limit that is set by the printer driver and kept the image well within the registration marks.

I am sure GX24 will be able to do the same if not better.


----------



## ashamutt

Lnfortun said:


> I do not own a GX24 but instead a Craft Robo Pro. I am able to cut an image as large as 7.15" X 10.05" using a carrier sheet. I kept the registration marks right on the printable boarder limit that is set by the printer driver and kept the image well within the registration marks.
> 
> I am sure GX24 will be able to do the same if not better.


 
hey luis...

Please forgive my "dumbness"....but I have never used a cutter before and I just purchased one 2 days ago.....they also gave me 2 plastic sheets that they called "carrier sheets' and some kind of "adhesive spray" that they said I was to use with my transfer paper????

Is this what you are talking about????

(I will be using a Graphtec CE5000-60)


----------



## Lnfortun

ashamutt said:


> hey luis...
> 
> Please forgive my "dumbness"....but I have never used a cutter before and I just purchased one 2 days ago.....they also gave me 2 plastic sheets that they called "carrier sheets' and some kind of "adhesive spray" that they said I was to use with my transfer paper????
> 
> Is this what you are talking about????
> 
> (I will be using a Graphtec CE5000-60)


Do not feel bad it took me days of trial and error just to figure out how to place the paper so that the optic sensor will find the registration marks.

Mine came with a thick plastic sheet 13" X 19" that has a tacky sheet pasted on it. It is relatively flat. I lay the transfer on the tacky sheet. The carrier can not be used to press the transfer. The tacky surface has a very limited life of 10 sheets and it is time to buy a new carrier sheet which $19.00 a pop. I get away by laying down a piece of Magic Mask sheet on the tacky surface with the Magic Mask tacky surface facing up. The Magic Mask alone is a bit hard to use because it has a tendecny to curl up and the corners or the edges gets caught with the knife. I did not get a spray can. I use Stalhs light tack spray adhessive to help tack down the Magic Mask on the carrier sheet.


----------



## FatElvis

can you use a vinyl cutter with regular transfer paper? I am new to this


----------



## Lnfortun

FatElvis said:


> can you use a vinyl cutter with regular transfer paper? I am new to this


Yes. I cut laser transfer paper with vinyl cutter using a carrier sheet. Others have done inkjet transfer paper that is weedable such as JPSS without a carrier sheet.

Some brand of opaque transfer paper can be cut also and some are difficult such as IronAll for darks.

Contour cutting requires a vinyl cutter with optic registration reader.


----------



## FatElvis

Ok now what is a carrier sheet?


----------



## Lnfortun

FatElvis said:


> Ok now what is a carrier sheet?


A carrier sheet usually comes with the vinyl cutter as an accessory. It is a 13" X 19" thick flat plastic sheet that has a tacky sheet pasted on it. The tacky sheet holds the material to be cut. The carrier sheet can be purchased separately. Make sure that the vinyl cutter will accommodate the size that you purchase. The one I have is made for Craft ROBO Pro when I purchased my vinyl cutter from Specialty Graphics.


----------



## ashamutt

Lnfortun said:


> A carrier sheet usually comes with the vinyl cutter as an accessory. It is a 13" X 19" thick flat plastic sheet that has a tacky sheet pasted on it. The tacky sheet holds the material to be cut. The carrier sheet can be purchased separately. Make sure that the vinyl cutter will accommodate the size that you purchase. The one I have is made for Craft ROBO Pro when I purchased my vinyl cutter from Specialty Graphics.


 
I have heard that these "tacky" carrier sheets can be used "only a certain number of times"...then they "wear out".....I guess the "tacky-ness" goes away.....??

When I purchased my Graphtec Ce5000-60 they gave me 2 large(13x19) thick plastic sheets but with NO tack on them..... they then gave me a spray can of KRYLON "easy-tack".

That way I can just spray on the "tack" and the sheets will last and last.
(hope I explained this correctly )



UPDATE....
Ok now I am dumb!!!

I just posted twice in the same thread!!!LOL!!!


----------



## Lnfortun

ashamutt said:


> I have heard that these "tacky" carrier sheets can be used "only a certain number of times"...then they "wear out".....I guess the "tacky-ness" goes away.....??
> 
> When I purchased my Graphtec Ce5000-60 they gave me 2 large(13x19) thick plastic sheets but with NO tack on them..... they then gave me a spray can of KRYLON "easy-tack".
> 
> That way I can just spray on the "tack" and the sheets will last and last.
> (hope I explained this correctly )
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE....
> Ok now I am dumb!!!
> 
> I just posted twice in the same thread!!!LOL!!!


Don't feel bad my reply is redundant too. Just to be polite to the member who raised that question again. Even though I already described the carrier sheet on my previous post.

Going back to the life of the tacky sheet. You heard it right. Yes it has a very short life 10 uses. It is spelled out in the documentation. Not cheap either. It is $19.95 a pop. So instead of buying another one I lay a magic mask on it to extended the usability.

Thank you for mentioning the brand of the tacky adhesive. Now I know what to use. It is a lot cheaper than the carrier sheet.


----------



## charlie_b

Josh, THankyou so much for the video. It is exactly what i needed to know.


----------



## FatElvis

If your cutter does not have an optic reader like the GX-24, can you do a manual plot? Or would that be not exact enough.


----------



## ftbm

Josh, I know this video is already 4 years old but it seems pretty easy to do. I have a few questions that I hope you can answer.

How come you didn't print the design in mirror mode? is that because of the paper you used?

Are there any updates for this 4 years? new equipment or something that may have changed? 

I'm looking to buying a vinyl cutter to start up so I would appreciate any advice. 

Thanks!!!


----------



## scuba_steve2699

Fernando - I may be able to help you. 

The design is not mirrored so because it will be weeded and then a mask applied to the top of it to transfer the design as it is onto a garment. The media is white to give it opacity on dark shirts. 

The GX-24 used in the video is still the same with some software and small hardware updates. There are several other machines on the market now that will do optical cutting like this one does now though. Let me know if this helps and anything else I can assist you with.


----------



## ftbm

Thank you. I think this will help me... I really hate the white squares around the inkjet transfers and this will be a great solution!!

As soon as I get the cutter I'll try it!! I can't wait!!!!

Thanks!


----------



## jelias

I have a GX-24 and haven't tried contour cutting ink jet transfer paper yet (been doing strictly vinyl). I want to give this a try but I am not sure if I need a special type of transfer paper. Will the one that Stahls sells work (CAD-COLOR® InkTra™ Opaque)? I called them and asked but they couldn't give me an answer. Or if someone can recommend another brand I can get in Canada that would be great.

Thanks


----------



## idonaldson

You need to match the transfer sheet with the type of printer - inkjet, laser etch. Print with the registration marks, then load into your GX 24.


----------



## JoshEllsworth

jelias said:


> I have a GX-24 and haven't tried contour cutting ink jet transfer paper yet (been doing strictly vinyl). I want to give this a try but I am not sure if I need a special type of transfer paper. Will the one that Stahls sells work (CAD-COLOR® InkTra™ Opaque)? I called them and asked but they couldn't give me an answer. Or if someone can recommend another brand I can get in Canada that would be great.
> 
> Thanks


Inktra Opaque will work with the GX-24 Optic Eye function. It is a two ply paper. If you're doing free floating images such as text you will also need the Medium Tack Magic Mask to mask your images and keep them in registration, otherwise you can peel and place the transfer without mask.


----------



## jelias

JoshEllsworth said:


> Inktra Opaque will work with the GX-24 Optic Eye function. It is a two ply paper. If you're doing free floating images such as text you will also need the Medium Tack Magic Mask to mask your images and keep them in registration, otherwise you can peel and place the transfer without mask.


Thanks. What offset & speed do you use? I think you wrote that the force you use is 180?


----------



## JoshEllsworth

jelias said:


> Thanks. What offset & speed do you use? I think you wrote that the force you use is 180?


Offset is based on the angle of blade...a 45 degree blade and offset of 0.25 will work fine on the GX-24. The speed doesn't really matter...I usually cut at 50cm/s on almost everything I do...I slow down a little for stretch materials or thicker materials such as Glitter Flake, Flock etc.


----------

